# getting to know the birds and other wildlife



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

One of the things I did when the grandchildren started camping with us was buy a book with pictures of birds and another book with common animals like raccoons, squirrels and beavers.

Even the little, little ones can look at the book and see if they can find the birds or animals. The older children keep a journal and make notes of the birds they have seen in the park and compare them to the birds in the book.

They keep track of where they saw the bird and the bird's name and features. We also have a couple bird boxes and feeders on the lot to encourage different birds so they can get to see as many as possible.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

*Great Idea*

This is an excellent idea! My daughter has also been raised watching birds and such cause her mom and grandad (papa) love birds. We have more bird feeders at the house than we can keep full 

I think she would enjoy something like this, getting a book with different ones in it and picking them out while we are out camping, and even at home for that matter.


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

Yea this is also a purpose of the camping to know about the nature more and more . Ntaurally chidren love animals and birds more than any thing else . Camping is a joy for elders and for kids really a chance to learn more and more about the animals and birds .


----------

